# Magpakailanman or wagas or palagi or sa tuwi tuwina



## mataripis

Most Filipinos use "Magpakailanman" in love songs and in love letters. Be realistic folks! If you are using this word it seems you are nangbobola to someone. Use simple terms instead like "wagas na pag ibig" (lasting love)/ makasama ka palagi(be with you always)/ sa tuwi tuwina(in every moment).Only God can say a promise that lasts forever.Tanging ang Maykapal lamang ang makapagsasabi ng pangako na Magpakailanman.


----------



## rempress

Have you heard of idiomatic expressions, mataripis?


----------



## mataripis

rempress said:


> Have you heard of idiomatic expressions, mataripis?


Yes i read them in books but what i heard from old folks are more precised."Wagas" (lasting)


----------

